# Did I mess up my dog's ear?



## KINGYORK (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi all!

Quick question: 

When petting my pup I slipped up a few times and probably petted the ears too much.

Originally they were both pretty floppy and not very firm/erect but they both stood up, her left one stood up and inwards and the right one stood straight up. Now her right one has actually come down, no longer stands up and just flops like that. 

Sometimes it stands back up but it's short lived. She's about 13 weeks.

Is this my doing or does this sometimes happen to pups?


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Ears will go up and down sometimes until the dog is 1 year old.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Yeah, I would say no worries. Your pup is still young and they have a crazy ear stage. The ears could do all sorts of weird stuff for a while. Sometimes they can be up straight the next day they'll be all over. My dogs ears stood up pretty young then went crazy. Here's some photos of my pup having erect ears young then being bigger with the ole floppies. Hope it eases your worry lol.


----------



## KINGYORK (Oct 11, 2014)

Haha definitely puts my mind at ease. Thanks y'all!


----------

